# Swarming Cherries



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I was having some fun playing with my phone one day... and this is what I snapped at feeding time. I love how it turned out. And I love my shrimp tank. So disappointed I had to pass up on a few crystals at the LFS today. They looked like they were in poor shape. Only in for less than an hour and one was dead, one kept curling up and looking dead. Being harassed by the other fish. Maybe if they're still alive in a few days.

Anyways. FEEDING FRENZY!!!!!!!










A few less developed pics of the frenzy










This one is a bit older...











And a sharp pic of one of my crystals. 










Kiss my tail!


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

love the feeding frenzy pic! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

Wow, those cherries and the snails are sick!
So many, it awesome!


----------

